# Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T



## PCBastler (23. September 2010)

*Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Abend,

Ich hab mir heute einen neuen Monitor gekauft und will hetzt die Treiber Installieren aber leider finde ich keine auf der CD, da sind nur jede Menge Handbücher und Erklärungen zu den Begriffen.Auf der website von LG bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden und gegoogelt hab ich auch shon.
Was soll ich tun?

PCBastler


----------



## Goliath110 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Monitore brauchen keinen Treiber!


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Plug & Play ging an dir vorbei?

Einstecken und Spaß haben, ohne Treiber


----------



## PCBastler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Ja schon aber es wundert mich halt Warum der PC den Monitor nicht erkennt.
Da steht nur Standard PnP-Monitor.
Außerdem bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit diesem Bildschirm weil der Schliren zieht, da war mein Alter um einiges besser.


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Hm, meinen LG erkennt Win 7 Problemlos. Aber z.B. XP hatte ihn nicht erkannt wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Ist also nicht so wild. Die Schlieren sollten eigentlich Geschichte sein, es sei denn du hast einen über 2-3 Jahre alten ganz günstig gekauft. Da gab es noch diese Schlieren.


----------



## PCBastler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Ist das bei Windows Vista dann auch so?
Und der Bildschirm is ganz neu.Hab in heut vom Media Markt abgeholt.


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Wenn er Schlieren zieht bei verrückt, dann stimmt was nicht. Bring ihn einfach morgen zurück und sage das denen. Kannst ja vom Kauf zurücktreten und dir einen anderen nehmen.


----------



## PCBastler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Nur das ich jetzt weiß was man unter Schlieren Versteht.
Wenn ich mich ineiner spielwelt bewege dann sind ale objekte die dieser Bewegung nicht Folgen halt ziemlich unscharf.Ist das normal?


----------



## jimmyAK (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Auf der LG Seite gibt es einen Treiber, dass wird aber denke ich dein Problem nicht lösen. Wie hast denn dein Monitor angeschlossen?

LG Produkt Support für W2343T-PF


----------



## PCBastler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*



jimmyAK schrieb:


> Auf der LG Seite gibt es einen Treiber, dass wird aber denke ich dein Problem nicht lösen. Wie hast denn dein Monitor angeschlossen?
> 
> LG Produkt Support für W2343T-PF



Ich hab den Monitor über DVI angeschlossen.


----------



## jimmyAK (24. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Was ist denn nun mit deinem Monitor? Zurückgebracht, Problem gelöst?


----------



## PCBastler (26. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*



jimmyAK schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit deinem Monitor? Zurückgebracht, Problem gelöst?



Naja,ich scheine mich irgendwie daran gewöhnt zu haben.Du müsstest dir das wrklich selber angucken um genau zu Wissen was der anzeigt,weil es eimfach schwer zu beschreinben ist.
wenn ich die Maus bewege dann wird diese etwas unscharf was notmal ist denke ich,was mich nur stört ist das sie beu schnelleren Bewegungen immer noch einen matten Schtatten liks oder rechts von ihr mitsich zueht.
Vielleicht hilft die Erklärung.


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Das sind die typischen Schlieren bei uralten LCDs. Bring ihn zurück, denn das sollte beim Flatron nicht auftreten.
Ich habe einen LG Flatron W2242T, also deinem recht ähnlich. Und bei mir ist alles super.
Deiner scheint einen defekt zu haben, also tausche in auf Garantie um und gut is^^


----------



## PCBastler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*



nyso schrieb:


> Das sind die typischen Schlieren bei uralten LCDs. Bring ihn zurück, denn das sollte beim Flatron nicht auftreten.
> Ich habe einen LG Flatron W2242T, also deinem recht ähnlich. Und bei mir ist alles super.
> Deiner scheint einen defekt zu haben, also tausche in auf Garantie um und gut is^^



Sowas,erst geht mir der alte kaputt und jetzt hat der Neue auch nch ne Macke.Ich glaub ich steig um auf Samsung.Wehr hat eigentlich generell so die Nase forn LG oder Samsung?

PCBastler


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Hm, Samsung ist so weit ich weiß hochwertiger.


----------



## PCBastler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Treiber für LG FlatronW2343T*

Gut,ich weiß noch nicht genau was ich jetzt machen werde,aber ich denke ich werde den gleichen nochmal nehmen,das Bild ist ja wirklich gut nur die Schlieren dürfen nicht sein.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

PCBastler


----------

